# Modding tools



## Tanish (Mar 19, 2016)

Okay, so I'm going to start modding. I'm planning on making an octagonal barrel cube first and then the fisher cube. So i have learnt how to make them but what are the tools that are necessary. I read about dremel and belt sander, so are they really very important? Can I use sandpaper instead of belt sander? And what is exactly the use of a dremel? Also are there, any alternatives to a hacksaw as I am not allowed to use one...


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 19, 2016)

There's not really much besides a hacksaw that you can use except for a bandsaw, which is way more dangerous. The belt sander is mostly to speed up the sanding, and is also dangerous. You could use sandpaper, but it would take a lot longer. The dremel probably isn't necessary, and to fill it use milliput or some other epoxy. If you haven't yet, I'd suggest watching NerdBubblegum's tutorial.


----------



## Tanish (Mar 20, 2016)

IAmEpic2004 said:


> If you haven't yet, I'd suggest watching nerBubblegum's tutorial.



I asked this question after watching his tutorial because in that he uses a hacksaw and belt sander. So I was wondering whether I need to buy these two or would I be able to use something else that just does the same work.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Mar 20, 2016)

There's probably nothing besides a hacksaw that you can use. The belt sander isn't completely necessary, you shouldn't go out and buy one unless you're going to use it a lot in the future, or you have big pockets.

In summary, hacksaw = yes, belt sander = no.


----------



## Tanish (Mar 20, 2016)

Ok thanks


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 22, 2016)

Tanish said:


> Okay, so I'm going to start modding. I'm planning on making an octagonal barrel cube first and then the fisher cube. So i have learnt how to make them but what are the tools that are necessary. I read about dremel and belt sander, so are they really very important? Can I use sandpaper instead of belt sander? And what is exactly the use of a dremel? Also are there, any alternatives to a hacksaw as I am not allowed to use one...


Instead of asking what tools are needed you should be thinking about what tools YOU will need for a particular job. If you simply take advice then you can end up doing something in a way that's not good or natural to you. Develop your techniques around your strengths and ideas and buy tools accordingly. I can't think of any tool by the way that you must have and the majority of my puzzle making career involved no electric tools whatsoever.


----------



## cubeoz3 (Jun 15, 2021)

what epoxies or resins would you recommend for filling is cubes


----------

